
Computer generates all possible ideas to beat patent trolls - noonespecial
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2084755-computer-generates-all-possible-ideas-to-beat-patent-trolls/
======
f_allwein
Brilliant idea, but somehow I have the feeling it would not make any
difference in a patent dispute if an idea shows up here. What's the legal
situation?

